# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  xóa tên trong danh sách yahoo của người khác

## gg.satthutq94

có bác nào biết xóa ních của mình trong danh sách list của người khác không. mình add nich họ bây giờ muốn xóa đi ấy mà.

----------


## Tienichtours

để xoá nick mình ra khỏi list của người khác ( trong y!m ) rất đơn giản. chỉ cần các bạn làm theo hướng dẫn sau đây.
 đảm bảo xoá nick vĩnh viễn, hiệu quả tức thì, ko bao giờ gặp lại, và ko phải dùng bất kỳ phần mềm nào cả. đó là ignore list. y!m đã có sẵn chức năng này từ lâu nhưng cũng còn nhiều bạn chưa biết đến. thao tác như sau: messenger -> preferences -> ignore list -> ignore only the people blow -> add -> rùi gõ nick hoặc email của người mình muốn cắt đứt liên lạc vào ô: type the person's yahoo! id or email address: -> sau đó ấn ignore là *ok*. hok bao giờ còn gặp lại cái nick đấy nữa cả.

----------


## nguyenuyen

nhưng đó chỉ là ngăn người đó không chat được với mình chứ có xóa được nich mình trong list của người đó đâu

----------


## VinhLink

thế là được rùi....không chát được là bác mừng rùi chi nữa?

----------

